# How do I remove wires from a terminal harness with no obvious clip?



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks like 3 locks to me. The small side ones and the big top one. Usually small screwdrivers work fine. A few tricks is to wiggle side to side while pulling. Sometimes you have to fully seat the male plug in a few times, while wiggling the plug. Often just pulling straight out won't work, even with the locks retracted.


----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes I get the big one on top to disconnect it from the sensor, the other two are you referring to the pin hole sized slots where you insert something to release the tab for the wire?


----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)

For clarity I am trying to remove the leads from the harness not the harness from the sensor


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

You mean the individual "pins" that are attached to the wires? For that you need the Lisle tool and you have to figure out which side to depress the locking tab on the wire "pin". They can either be on the insulation or "pin" side. Put some tension on the wire and insert the correct tool prong to slip inside the plastic block. You might have to jiggle the tool a bit and push and pull the wire.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

https://store.snapon.com/Terminal-Tools-Tool-Wire-Terminal-Blue-Point--P652453.aspx
On this page..http://mydigitalpublication.com/publication/?i=242949#{%22issue_id%22:242949,%22page%22:540}

It's a tool something like this. Now there are different ones. If you look at the end of the connector, you can see a little indention above the terminal. That's where you insert the probe and disconnect the terminal from the lock. If not through the front then through the rear of connector. If you have the old connector, you can cut it in haft to see how it's locked in there. I do that sometimes so I don't screw up the new one.:vs_cool:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Connectors are always a PITA to remove with every one of them seeming to be a different Chinese puzzle designed to confuse Confucius. BB just taught me something new... connectors that require a tool to open up. I have never seen one of those... or maybe I just broke them?


----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)

How about the small pin holes on this one that goes to the ECM? Cant seem to get the wire to release from the multi pin connector, they are like 6 volt reference wires


https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/4jukZ9JYTTSRyW6cBt7hY3paJ7FpoRsjDcNb96g83eq"]https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/4jukZ9JYTTSRyW6cBt7hY3paJ7FpoRsjDcNb96g83eq


----------

